# Frogs for sale



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is my available list of tads/ froglets I need to sell before the move to D.C.


Proven Pair of Blue Sips- $300
Proven Pair of Orange Lamasi- $150
Adult GL lamasi- $50
Patrica froglets (5)- $40 each
Matecho Froglets (15)- $65 each
Blue sip tads (8)- $20 each
Standard Lamasi tads (6)- $60 each
Broms w/ pups- $5 each
Custom made Euro vivs- pm me
Drilled vert kits- pm me

I will do discounts on group or if you buy more than three frogs.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

do you have live arrival on the tads? if so i will take them all.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, depending on temps. Ill ship overnight hub to hub via Fedex.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Lamasi tads and Blue sip pair are pending


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

i know the lamasi are pending


but got pics of the Adult GL lamasi ? thanks


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ill post better ones tomorrow


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Blue Sips Sold


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

here are more pictures of the GL Lamasi


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

*Blue Sips, Vittatus, and All Tads sold!!!*


----------

